# Nude heels help



## chichichobits (May 2, 2012)

Hi I saw this picture of a pair of nude heels on tumblr but don't know who makes them. They are not your typical " nude " but more of a light chocolatey brown. These look to be 5 to 6 inch heels. Does anyone know the maker and style name of the shoes? Does anyone know of shoes that are similar in color with a shorter heel height? I would appreciate any help with finding brown nudes lol


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 2, 2012)

These kinda look like the Jessica Simpson ones:

Jessica Simpson Waleo Patent Leather Platform


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 2, 2012)

Alejandro Ingelmo Sophia Taupe Platform Shoes - various colors and finishes available.


----------



## chichichobits (May 22, 2012)

What are these? They are similar to the first picture I posted. I'm trying to find my perfect nude


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 5, 2012)

Every time I go to Mashall's, I always see nude pumps. I've seen taupe ones too. I think Steve Madden and Jessica Simpson are your best-bet brands. If you want to look online, sites like polyvore are good for looking at clothing and accessories.


----------



## MorgTrott (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a pair of nude heels from Vera Wang the heel height is about the same as you described


----------

